
US suspension of fast track for H-1B visas leaves foreign workers in limbo - davidf18
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/mar/06/us-h1b-visa-program-suspended-trump-silicon-valley
======
davidf18
"The H-1B visa program currently admits 85,000 immigrants each year.
Technology companies have been lobbying to extend the program to allow for
more foreign immigration, of which Donald Trump has been a vocal opponent. In
the run-up to his election, Trump criticized Facebook’s CEO, Mark Zuckerberg,
for pushing for more specialist H-1B visas, arguing it was a threat to jobs
for American women and minorities. Meanwhile documents obtained by numerous
news outlets have offered vague suggestions that White House reforms may seek
to prioritize American workers and restrict outsourcing companies that have
dominated the program."

Interestingly, I often read in NYTimes, Washington Post, etc. about terrible
Trump, but even the economics columnists don't mention the good things that he
does and I wonder why that is.

